# My bigger iron



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I've been busy with a couple of train shows, cleaning up some track, and begging for a few extra bucks from the queen lady so I can go to ANOTHER train show Sunday. My son got his first buck last week, (it was given to him by a guy who had 4 already),lol, and getting ready for Thanksgiving, which is truly a day for giving thanks. Here's a couple of pix of the heavy metal I run. The only plastic one is the 283, of which I have 3, all complete sets.The 312 and K335 are my favorites, but I also enjoy the 290. She's a beast! Hope you enjoy....


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice! 2 Rails and Realistic. What more could you ask for(unless it's $$ for a show!)


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*3 Rails?*

*Timboy*, if I ever get myself able to start building my layout, there will be 3 rails, but only for my prewar AF. It's getting to the point that I almost have as many of them as my postwar AF

All I can say is, "I'm sure glad that Gilbert understood the importance of realistic modeling and saw the light coming out of the tunnel, and it was on *2 RAILS*!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That 3-rail stuff you guys are seeing is for Thomas the tank engine, a little something for my 2 grandsons.Both of them will be 2 this Christmas, so it's going to be exciting around here very soon!! I know they'll love the flyers, with the choo-choo and smoke, but you know how kids are!! They see Thomas, and the world stops spinning.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nuthin' wrong with that. Two rails for the adults...three for the rug-rats!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Nuthin' wrong with that. Two rails for the adults...three for the rug-rats!




I agree you got to teach them the right way when they are young.
Give them the dependable, reliable , proven, 3 rail.:thumbsup:

The "adults" can screw around with the old 2 rail.:laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I agree you got to teach them the right way when they are young.
> Give them the dependable, reliable , proven, 3 rail.:thumbsup:
> 
> The "adults" can screw around with the old 2 rail.:laugh:


"Dependable, reliable, proven"??? You can't be talking about Lie-o-nel??? I quit buying their junk several years ago,lol...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> "Dependable, reliable, proven"??? You can't be talking about Lie-o-nel??? I quit buying their junk several years ago,lol...


It looks to me by your picture you forgot some?

You got anymore of Lionel "junk" your tossing out?:laugh:

Do you know AF is Lionel now?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> It looks to me by your picture you forgot some?
> 
> You got anymore of Lionel "junk" your tossing out?:laugh:
> 
> Do you know AF is Lionel now?


I've got a set of manual standard gauge switches that I want out, and also a pair of manual pre-war O gauge flyer switches. Yes, I know flyer is made by those other guys, but I don't usually buy new flyer, just old. And if I want O gauge, it's usually MTH, or now gone, K-line..I have a Allegheny made by K-line that outshines my Big Boy from Lionel every day of the week.


----------

